# Amnesty International Denounces Stoning Death of 13-Year-Old Somali Girl



## CaféAuLait (Nov 2, 2008)

God I want to puke then hit someone--- raging mad here! 


*Amnesty International Denounces Stoning Death of 13-Year-Old Somali Girl*

MOGADISHU, Somalia   _A 13-year-old girl who said she had been raped was stoned to death in Somalia _after being accused of adultery by Islamic militants, a human rights group said.

*Dozens of men stoned Aisha Ibrahim Duhulow to death Oct. 27 in a stadium packed with 1,000 spectators in the southern port city of Kismayo*, Amnesty International and Somali media reported, citing witnesses. The Islamic militia in charge of Kismayo had accused her of adultery after she reported that three men had raped her, the rights group said.

Initial local media reports said Duhulow was 23, but her father told Amnesty International she was 13. Some of the Somali journalists who first reported the killing later told Amnesty International that they had reported she was 23 based upon her physical appearance.

Calls to Somali government officials and the local administration in Kismayo rang unanswered Saturday.

"This child suffered a horrendous death at the behest of the armed opposition groups who currently control Kismayo," David Copeman, Amnesty International's Somalia campaigner, said in a statement Friday.

FOXNews.com - Amnesty International Denounces Stoning Death of 13-Year-Old Somali Girl - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News


----------



## renkelfive (Nov 2, 2008)

And I thought this was why we were fighting this war...not as much because of WOMD but for humanitarian reasons.  We started in Afgan. after our intervention women no longer had to hide under a burka and got to go to school. It was suppose to have gotten better...but our focus changed to Iraq and the really reason was lost....now it seems worse then ever.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 2, 2008)

renkelfive said:


> And I thought this was why we were fighting this war...not as much because of WOMD but for humanitarian reasons.  We started in Afgan. after our intervention women no longer had to hide under a burka and got to go to school. It was suppose to have gotten better...but our focus changed to Iraq and the really reason was lost....now it seems worse then ever.



And Somalia is part of "this war" how?


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 2, 2008)

hjmick said:


> And Somalia is part of "this war" how?



Quick - let's turn the story into a political football.


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 2, 2008)

CaféAuLait;875820 said:
			
		

> God I want to puke then hit someone--- raging mad here!
> 
> 
> *Amnesty International Denounces Stoning Death of 13-Year-Old Somali Girl*
> ...



Terribly, terribly sad.  I have a daughter who is nearly that age.  To go through what she went through only to suffer appallingly a second time is....well, actually I can't find the words to describe it.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 2, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Quick - let's turn the story into a political football.



That wasn't my intent. The fact is, Somalia has nothing to do with Iraq or Afghanistan.

The story is tragic. It's incomprhensible that barbarism like this goes on in the world today. As a father of three daughters, I have no words to express how sick this makes me. Yet, sadly, there is little we as a nation can do to stop things like this from happening. Consider that the FBI can't even capture the father in Texas who murdered both his teenage daughters in the name of honor.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 2, 2008)

hjmick said:


> That wasn't my intent. The fact is, Somalia has nothing to dowith Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> The story is tragic. It's incomprhensible that barbarism like this goes on in the world today. As a father of three daughters, I have no words to express how sick this makes me. Yet, sadly, there is little we as a nation can do to stop things like this from happening. Consider that the FBI can't even capture the father in Texas who murdered both his teenage daughters in the name of honor.



Seriously----how long to we just empathize without doing anything ? Does Amnesty International expect someone to take action  ?


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 2, 2008)

hjmick said:


> That wasn't my intent. The fact is, Somalia has nothing to dowith Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> The story is tragic. It's incomprhensible that barbarism like this goes on in the world today. As a father of three daughters, I have no words to express how sick this makes me. Yet, sadly, there is little we as a nation can do to stop things like this from happening. Consider that the FBI can't even capture the father in Texas who murdered both his teenage daughters in the name of honor.




OK - fair point.


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Seriously----how long to we just empathize without doing anything ? Does Amnesty International expect someone to take action  ?



Damned if we do, damned if we don't.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Seriously----how long to we just empathize without doing anything ? Does Amnesty International expect someone to take action  ?



I hear ya, Dillo, I hear ya. But what do we do? Our last excursion into Somalia didn't turn out so well. We have troops deployed in two wars. I think you and I would agree that, even if we could send troops into Somalia, we as a nation would be roundly condemned in the court of public opinion, especially with Bush in office. AI makes a habit of condemning things such as this, as well they and everyone else should, yet they offer no solution and have no power to change things..

Personally, I think it is time someone else steps up and gives us a hand policing the scumbags of the world. No one else wants to do it, they get pissed when we do it, and they get pissed when we don't.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 2, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Terribly, terribly sad.  I have a daughter who is nearly that age.  To go through what she went through only to suffer appallingly a second time is....well, actually I can't find the words to describe it.






It makes no sense I am continually shocked at what is acceptable.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

hjmick said:


> That wasn't my intent. The fact is, Somalia has nothing to do with Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> The story is tragic. It's incomprhensible that barbarism like this goes on in the world today. As a father of three daughters, I have no words to express how sick this makes me. Yet, sadly, there is little we as a nation can do to stop things like this from happening. Consider that the FBI can't even capture the father in Texas who murdered both his teenage daughters in the name of honor.


actually, this has everything to do with this war, this war is not just Iraq and Afghanistan
its radical Islamist extremists
and Somalia has been a part of this for a long time now
hint: blackhawk down


----------



## renkelfive (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> actually, this has everything to do with this war, this war is not just Iraq and Afghanistan
> its radical Islamist extremists
> and Somalia has been a part of this for a long time now
> hint: blackhawk down



Thank you for explaining it better then I could.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 3, 2008)

can the us now be the morals police for all countries?  think about it....what are you going to stop?  once you go into a country for stoning a child, you will have to consider the rest...africa...myth..sex with a virgin will cure aids...infants are being raped by men with aids...women's sexual organs are being cut away...that is spread to more than africa...thailand...children forced into sex trade...china...infanticide in killing of female infants due to one child policy...what about the kids in south america who huff the glue exported out of the us...the glue is illegal to sell here but we allow its exportation to them.  it is a slippery slope with a long list of countries that allow the slaughter of children.  plus be careful the image you think you have...cause sometimes when a mirror is held up ...you get a different image back.


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 3, 2008)

I can say, without a hint of hesitancy, that this was a disgusting act.  I could use a lot more adjectives but it would be boring and predictable.

And this is why I totally reject any allegations of cultural imperialism by me or those like me.  My values are superior to those who did this.  And I can prove it.  The people who did this are inferior in their value systems and their value systems, such as they are, need to be reformed.  And yes, I'm being restrained.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 3, 2008)

But Islam is a religion of Peace, why are you guys picking on Islam?


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 3, 2008)

Cultural Rock, I live south of the most populous Islamic nation on Eartth - Indonesia - but I can't think of that sort of horrific thing happening there. Indonesians are fine people, there may be a few loonies out there who might agree with that but I would think 99.99% of Muslim Indonesians would be totally disgusted with this.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 3, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Cultural Rock, I live south of the most populous Islamic nation on Eartth - Indonesia - but I can't think of that sort of horrific thing happening there. Indonesians are fine people, there may be a few loonies out there who might agree with that but I would think 99.99% of Muslim Indonesians would be totally disgusted with this.



And how many Arab and African Muslims are there that practice this form of punishment? Add in Pakistan as well. They justify it with the Koran and religion. It is part of their religion. Add in Honor killings and shame killings.

When the Catholic Church practiced the Inquisition do we now make excuses for those evil acts? Why are you so willing to make excuses for Muslim evil acts practiced in the name of religion?


----------



## editec (Nov 3, 2008)

Somalia is Libertopia, folks.

With no effective government to harrass the market by regulation and silly unionism, the place is a _laissez fair_ paradise.


----------



## doeton (Nov 3, 2008)

CaféAuLait;876006 said:
			
		

> It makes no sense I am continually shocked at what is acceptable.



you mean like accidentally bombing a wedding party?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> And how many Arab and African Muslims are there that practice this form of punishment? Add in Pakistan as well. They justify it with the Koran and religion. It is part of their religion. Add in Honor killings and shame killings.


Honor killings and shame killings are NOT a part of Islam. They are Not found in the Quran.

They are part of a culture and tribal customs where the religion of the people happens to be Islam.

The exact same thing goes on in India. Where the people are Hindus.


----------



## doeton (Nov 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> The exact same thing goes on in India. Where the people are Hindus.



i found some stuff on hindus doing honor killing for not marrying in within their own caste...which is obviously terrible.

but frankly not as repugnant as stoning a 13 old for being raped.

plus there's the whole retarded way islam looks at woman...


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 3, 2008)

doeton said:


> you mean like accidentally bombing a wedding party?



Not sure why you bring a botched or screwed up military operation here, not to mention why? How many people actually CONDONED what happened? Did they shout and cheer while this happened or did they find out about it and were appalled?



Any comment on the girl being violently raped then stoned to death by a bunch of men with a least a thousand people looking on cheering?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 3, 2008)

doeton said:


> plus there's the whole retarded way islam looks at woman...


Women are highly reguarded and protected in Islam.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 5, 2008)

CaféAuLait;875820 said:
			
		

> God I want to puke then hit someone--- raging mad here!
> 
> 
> *Amnesty International Denounces Stoning Death of 13-Year-Old Somali Girl*
> ...



This is why I don't like the Islamic religion.  Sadly, those people were following their religion.

People who go to war in Christ's name are going against Christ's teachings, people who go to war in Muhammed's name are following his teachings.  And yet, our public schools are teaching Islam and banning Christianity.  Go figure.


----------



## doeton (Nov 6, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> People who go to war in Christ's name are going against Christ's teachings, people who go to war in Muhammed's name are following his teachings.  And yet, our public schools are teaching Islam and banning Christianity.  Go figure.



just curious...is class on mythology really the same as preaching mythology?


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Moral of the story:  If you are a Muslim female and you get raped, don't tell anybody.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 6, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Moral of the story:  If you are a Muslim female and you get raped, don't tell anybody.


I am sure there is more to this story than the Western media is telling.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 6, 2008)

doeton said:


> just curious...is class on mythology really the same as preaching mythology?



No, and if you'll read up on the school in california that made the news, you'll see they made the kids dress as muslims and pray to Allah.  That's teaching Islam, not teaching about Islam.

Meanwhile they provide prayer rooms for the muslim kids but ban the Christians from using them or having their own prayer rooms.  

IMO, our schools should be teaching "about" all religions.  But I draw the line at having the kids dress according to the religion and pray according to the religion.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 6, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> And how many Arab and African Muslims are there that practice this form of punishment? Add in Pakistan as well. They justify it with the Koran and religion. It is part of their religion. Add in Honor killings and shame killings.
> 
> When the Catholic Church practiced the Inquisition do we now make excuses for those evil acts? Why are you so willing to make excuses for Muslim evil acts practiced in the name of religion?



Did you know that according to the laws in Pakistan, if a Christian kills a Muslim he/she MUST get the death penalty regardless of the circumstances but if a Muslim kills a Christian, he/she CAN'T get the death penalty regardless of the circumstances.  This means that if you accidentally kill a muslim who runs in front of your car, and you are Christian, you get put to death, but if his muslim friend goes out and kills your entire Christian family, on purpose, he can't be put to death.

I'm so glad I don't live in Pakistan and I do think Christians who live in those countries should be on the priority for getting visas to move here.  They really are being persecuted.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 6, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> This means that if you accidentally kill a muslim who runs in front of your car, and you are Christian, you get put to death,


Please post evidence.

Thank You


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 6, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Please post evidence.
> 
> Thank You



You know, when I first posted that a few years ago on aol, I had a site to reference.  I can't find it now.  Take my word for it, or don't, your choice.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 6, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> You know, when I first posted that a few years ago on aol, I had a site to reference.  I can't find it now.  Take my word for it, or don't, your choice.


I don't

There are many Islamophobic sites that spew all kinds of non sense.


----------



## prickly pyne (Jul 9, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > And how many Arab and African Muslims are there that practice this form of punishment? Add in Pakistan as well. They justify it with the Koran and religion. It is part of their religion. Add in Honor killings and shame killings.
> ...


I also read this was a 23 year old girl who plead guilty to multiple counts of adultery.  At her execution she was described by a radio reporter as a lady.  Of course as executions often go it was botched


----------



## prickly pyne (Jul 9, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Moral of the story:  If you are a Muslim female and you get raped, don't tell anybody.
> ...


 I question that the woman was 13 and that she had been raped.  I also question whether she got a fair hearing although according to the early reports the woman confessed to the adultery and the judge carefully questioned her to see if she understood what she was doing


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 14, 2018)

Fox


----------

